# certificat de famille



## beauxyeux

Bonsoir à tous,
je dois traduire en français un "certificat d'état de famille" et je voudrais savoir s'il y a un cetificat semblamble en France et si on l'appelle dans la même façon qu'en italien.
Merci bien


----------



## Necsus

Il Garzanti traduce _stato di famiglia_ (immagino sia questo il certificato a cui fai riferimento) con _situation de famille_.


----------



## beauxyeux

Necsus said:


> Il Garzanti traduce _stato di famiglia_ (immagino sia questo il certificato a cui fai riferimento) con _situation de famille_.



Grazie Necsus; avevo trovato molte corrispondenze con "certificat de famille" e"bureau de l'état civil" per anagrafe ma erano quasi tutti siti svizzeri e allora mi è venuto il dubbio che non fosse il corrispondente francese. C'è da dire che il documento deve andare in Algeria quindi non è strettamente per la Francia. 
A presto


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne connais pas la dénomination « _certificat d'état de famille
_ » qui existe peut être ?

A ma connaissance on utilise des photocopies du « _livret de famille_ » et de « _la carte d’identité_ »
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livret_de_famille
_La fiche familiale d’état civil_ a été supprimée :
Les fiches d'état civil sont supprimées, suite au décret n°2000-1277 du 26 décembre 2000 et sa circulaire d'application (Journal officiel du 28 décembre 2000).
http://www.chooz.com/administratif/fiche_famille.htm
http://admi.net/epv/cerfa/10-0100/10-0100.html


----------



## beauxyeux

Merci bien Corsicum. J'ai pensé que le correspondant n'existait plus car je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net. A' la fin J'ai utilisé situation de famille parce que on pouvait bien comprendre de quoi il s'agissait.


----------



## Corsicum

Effectivement c’est aussi ce que les dictionnaires proposent:
♦ * **stato civile * (amm) *état civil *
♦ * **stato di famiglia   **situation * _f _* de famille *
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/italien-francais/stato%20di%20famiglia
 
L'*état civil* est la situation de la personne dans la famille et la société [1], résultat d'une procédure écrite d'identification administrative
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89tat_civil


----------

